# archicad erste schritte



## ulsen (2. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier und bei archicad. So bitte ich um eure Hilfe damit ich übers WE mein erstes (einfaches) Objekt erstellen kann. Ich habe den Trainingsleitfaden teils angesehen. Durch meine eigenständige Projekteingabe haben sich die ersten Fragen ergeben.

Frage 1
Wie kann man Massenkörper erstellen die mit einem Raumstempel ausgegeben werden. Diese sollen auch im 3D sichtbar sein. Mit dem Befehl Raum habe ich es versucht. Im Grundriss war ich erfolgreich im 3D ist aber nichts zu sehen.

Frage 2
Kann man in Archicad die eingestellten Favoriten von einem Projekt zum anderen übernehmen?
... oder Elemente und deren Einstellungen über die Zwischenablage übernehmen?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ulsen (3. März 2011)

Guten Morgen, 
meine erste Frage ist in zwischen geklärt.


----------



## ulsen (3. März 2011)

... alles geklärt. Danke trotzdem.


----------

